# Layer 7



## mmy (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello
can i have application or configuration to check monitor , or block layer 7 application like web server ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2009)

www/squid can do web filtering.


----------



## jimr (Dec 31, 2009)

*purpose built product for Layer 7 runtime governance*

You should investigate a free eval of Layer 7 Technologies products - available for cloud, vmware, software and/or hw appliance form factors.

http://www.layer7tech.com/main/products/feature-comparison.html

-jimr


----------



## mmy (Jan 1, 2010)

Have any application for detect and block injections ?
I know some things about snort , another app ?


----------



## vivek (Jan 1, 2010)

for Apache web server you can use mod_security2. It is nice product and blocks lots of attack on fly.


----------



## mmy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot .


----------

